# Pelikan reproduction



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been captivated by the "Flock" of Pelikan pens posted by Mike & Linda Kennedy a couple of months ago, and have been concentrating on making pens of similar styling. This pen was intended to look like the Pelikan m100 which is a small pen, with 10mm threads. That didn't work out for me, as I wasn't able to adapt the section to the barrel using the tools at hand. So, I went to the 12mm triple start tap and die, and made a larger version of the pen, based on some photos that were printed from an email. 

The material, was sent to me from Indy-Pen-Dance, which include the Cebloplast blue blank, the ebonite for the section, the Heritage semi-flex nib, and the squeeze filler. The trim rings are aluminum, and were incorporated using Georges (texatdurango) tutorial on how to use trim bands. As always, Thanks for looking.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 6, 2012)

I love these vintage styled pens you've been making Chuck.  Great work.


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome pen! Good job!


----------



## Haynie (Feb 6, 2012)

Very pretty.  Nice style and I really appreciate when folks photo them taken apart.

Where are people getting these blanks?


----------



## hewunch (Feb 6, 2012)

That is some kind of cool.


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 6, 2012)

That is ridiculously cool Chuck.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome Chuck! You did an amazing job on this one. Very inspiring. I've been wanting to do a similar task for about a month but have been sidelined with my back injury. Soon though!

Mark, those blanks are getting harder and harder to come by. The ones who have them, don't like letting go. Pen turning gold I guess you could call it! I've got a stick of it and some others and I don't know if or when I'll turn them.


----------



## Toni (Feb 6, 2012)

Great looking pen!! Love it!!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 6, 2012)

That is stunning.

One of my favorite blanks.  You make it look even better


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Now your flat just showing off!!! The only critque I have is the final could stand to be about half as tall but then what do I know I haven't gone component less.........yet.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is what he was replicating just from this photo:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't want to say too much because it would be too expensive for Chuck to go out and buy all new 20 gallon hats.  (the 10 gallon variety would be too small)

Well done Chuck, you have really come a long way and have gone that extra mile.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 6, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Here is what he was replicating just from this photo:


 

I like Chuck's version better.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Now I see why the tall final!!! I take back my critique and tip my one gallon hat to you sir..... 





IPD_Mr said:


> Here is what he was replicating just from this photo:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 6, 2012)

:cowboy:

I tip my hat too.  After seeing what you were replicating, that just makes it more impressive.......

How do I get your name in a PITH......... how much I gotta bride somebody lmao?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you friends. Mike, thanks for posting the photo. I was trying to figure out how to get one up here. Now Roy, and everyone will know why the finial is so tall. 

So, from the remarks, I guess I did pretty well. Thanks again, everybody! BTW, my hat size remains the same. Size VS (very small):biggrin:


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya, you sure did nail that one.  A stunningly beautiful pen.

Ken


----------



## el_d (Feb 6, 2012)

Great work there Chuck. 

 That came out really nice, like all your other stuff you've been doing.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a tad more info on the original pen.  This is known as a Pelikan model 101.  The original was produced in 1935 to 1938 in very small nunbers. There were five colors and two variations giving a total of 10 different pens if you were to collect the set.  From my understanding the blue is the hardest to find. This was a piston filler which is why you see such a long finial on the pen body.  The pen was reproduced by Pelikan in 2001 as part of a limited edition.  There were only 1935 made.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice pen! well done Chuck!


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicely done Chuck!!!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Mike, for adding the additional info.





drgoretex said:


> Ya, you sure did nail that one.  A stunningly beautiful pen.
> 
> Ken


Thanks Ken, I'm pretty darned close, if I do say so.



el_d said:


> Great work there Chuck.
> 
> That came out really nice, like all your other stuff you've been doing.


Thanks Lupe!:biggrin:



johncrane said:


> Very nice pen! well done Chuck!


Thanks you John!



Timebandit said:


> Nicely done Chuck!!!


Thanks Justin!



boxerman said:


> Awesome pen.


Thank you Craig!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2012)

That is a a beauty and gives me something to strive for if I ever head down the kitless path.


----------



## CKormann (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a long-time fan of Pelikans, and have collected a few. Your pen bears a strong resemblance to a mid-1930s Pelikan I have.  Excellent work, beautiful pen.  I am just now starting down the path towards kitless, hopefully I will be able to do something like this one day.

Chris


----------



## wizard (Feb 7, 2012)

Chuck, That is a gorgeous pen !!! You did an outstanding job!! Doc


----------



## bluwolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Terrific job Chuck, that's a beauty!

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 7, 2012)

CKormann said:


> I am a long-time fan of Pelikans, and have collected a few. Your pen bears a strong resemblance to a mid-1930s Pelikan I have.  Excellent work, beautiful pen.  I am just now starting down the path towards kitless, hopefully I will be able to do something like this one day.
> 
> Chris


We seem to be a opposite ends of the spectrum. I made a replica, and don't own a Pelikan. You own one, but haven't made one. Wanna trade? :biggrin:



wizard said:


> Chuck, That is a gorgeous pen !!! You did an outstanding job!! Doc


Thanks Doc!


bluwolf said:


> Terrific job Chuck, that's a beauty!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## CKormann (Feb 8, 2012)

CKormann said:


> I am a long-time fan of Pelikans, and have collected a few. Your pen bears a strong resemblance to a mid-1930s Pelikan I have.  Excellent work, beautiful pen.  I am just now starting down the path towards kitless, hopefully I will be able to do something like this one day.
> 
> Chris





dalecamino said:


> We seem to be a opposite ends of the spectrum. I made a replica, and don't own a Pelikan. You own one, but haven't made one. Wanna trade? :biggrin:



Well Chuck, if you can somehow magically infuse me with your ability to make a kitless pen, I think we could work out a deal  

Chris


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 8, 2012)

Always glad to help a brother out if I can, Chris. Hope you have lots of time.:biggrin:


----------



## CKormann (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Chuck, that is very generous of you.  I have just started moving in the direction of kitless.  I did my first closed-end pen a couple weeks ago, and all things considered, it looks pretty good. Next is a double closed-end.  I have done a lot of research on how to attach a clip to a double closed-end pen, but any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------

